# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Rammstein

## martini1984

Per mua eshte grupi me i madh Gjerman i gjithe kohrave,Scorpionsat ti shofin targen.


Ohne dich(pa ty) musice klase,teksti gjigand.

----------


## Diesel Industry

Kenga ime e preferuar nga Rammstein....

"Und die Vögel singen nicht mehr"  :i ngrysur: (((((  Sa keq....

----------


## Apollyon

Smund te krahasosh Scorpionset me Rammstein. Secili grup ka bukurine  e vet.. Skorpions kan balada qe psh Rammstein si kan.. Por Rammstein ka nje ritem ne muzike qe se kan Skorpionset. Kshu qe smund te krahasojme grupet me njera tjetren. Here me pelqejn Rammstein here me pelqejne Skorpionset. Por jam dakord me ty kur thua qe eshte grupi me i madh Gjerman i te gjitha kohrave. Ktu jam plotesisht dakord me ty.

Do vecoja

Du Hast 




Engel




Feuer Frei




Ich Will etj etj.. ka plot kenge te Rammstein qe i degjoj me kenaqesine me te madhe.

----------


## PaToSaRaK

Rammstein eshte nga Grupet me te mire sot per sot. Ju keshilloj te degjoni (Adios)

----------


## RaPSouL

Ramstein të pakrahasueshëm, por edhe Scorpions nuk janë shumë larg nga këta. 

Ramstein haben sehr gute vokale, si konnen einfach singen, si machen es gut aber auch The Scoprions sind nicht so schlecht ich hore si auch manchmal.

----------


## Apollyon

> Ju keshilloj te degjoni


Sikur te vinte ne Tirane per koncert, do shkoja edhe sikur te isha ne burg.. do arratiseshaaaaa

----------


## martini1984

> Sikur te vinte ne Tirane per koncert, do shkoja edhe sikur te isha ne burg.. do arratiseshaaaaa


Hey Apollyon,po erdhen ne Tirane do vij une te te nxjerre nga burgu :buzeqeshje: 
Je i modh :Lulja3: 


Jane GJIGAND,dhe shendet i dashur.

----------


## Diesel Industry

Po te vinin ne Tirane do i vinin flaken burgut! :P

----------


## jul-linda

„Du – Du hast – Du hast mich. Du hast mich gefragt – Du hast mich gefragt, und ich hab nichts gesagt.“  


Pershendes te gjithe fansat e Till Lindeman ..  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## alibaba

Ju përshëndes me kangën "Itla"  :perqeshje:

----------


## Diesel Industry

> Ju përshëndes me kangën "Itla" 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03pxJ67_Qhk


Kjo nuk eshte kenge e Rammstein....ose me mire te themi ,nuk eshte mare vesh ndonjehere sakte se si eshte puna e kesaj kenge.
Kenga e vertete qe permend ti eshte "Sonne"   
Hitler duhet te jete besoj ndonje manipulim i bere verdalle... E dine te gjithe qe Rammstain nuk jane simpatizante te asaj rryme.
Beje vete dallimin:

----------


## martini1984

> Kjo nuk eshte kenge e Rammstein....ose me mire te themi ,nuk eshte mare vesh ndonjehere sakte se si eshte puna e kesaj kenge.
> Kenga e vertete qe permend ti eshte "Sonne"   
> Hitler duhet te jete besoj ndonje manipulim i bere verdalle... E dine te gjithe qe Rammstain nuk jane simpatizante te asaj rryme.
> Beje vete dallimin:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mfHlA3fmJG0


Hey Petrol Boy(Diesel Industry),ky Nazisti apo Ali Kafscha se ka idene kush Rammstein eshte,pra per dinarikun:


Te lutem Diesel,perktheja ketij KAFSHES SERBOARAB.
Me fal qe edhe musicen po na e qelbin.
RAMMSTEIN FOREWER.
Shendet Diesel Industry.

----------


## Apollyon

Ja kush jan Rammstein

SystemA per ty kjo


Kjo muzike ti ngre qimet perpjete  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Diesel Industry

Nuk e kam idene ca bindje ka alibaba, Une nuk bej akuza fare o SystemA, po qe per mua muzika eshte art, dhe arti ska lidhje me politiken. Rammstain nuk jane perkrahes te se djathtes ekstreme. Kushdo qe ka pare nje interviste te tyre duhet ta dije kete gje.E kane thene kaq e kaq here te shkretet...ju lodh goja

----------


## E=mc²

> Per mua eshte grupi me i madh Gjerman i gjithe kohrave,Scorpionsat ti shofin targen.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pkLDEEs20U
> Ohne dich(pa ty) musice klase,teksti gjigand.


Behu nje cik realist, mos fol me fanatizem. Kur permend emra si Scorpions, Metallica, Deep Purple, Led Zeppelin, The Beatles, The Police, Guns N' Roses, The Doors etj. Keto kane bere historin e muzikes, emra si Rammstein jane pjella e ketyre qe permenda me larte, i duhet shum pune dhe kreativitet te arijne keto emra. Scorpions ka dal grupi i shekullit per Best Ballad (Romantic Collection). Me thuaj nje pozicion apo nje titull qe ka Rammstein? 

Edhe mua me pelqejne jashte mase shum, i kane kenget fantastike, dhe jane plot energji. Po kur behet fjale per eliten, nuk mund ta kapercej kollaje dhe te hedh poshte ato emra qe kane bere revolucion ne muzike.




Ju pershendes te gjithe fansat e Rammstein.

----------


## puroshkodran

te mdhej rammstein

----------


## busavata

> Ju përshëndes me kangën "Itla" 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=03pxJ67_Qhk


nuk po mundem ta shoh videon e as ta ndegjoj kangen
arsya : Dieses Video ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar. 
DMTH :perqeshje: o te ishin Rammstein ncista apo simpatizues te nacizmit neper kanget e tyre 
ne gjermani  muzika e tyre do te ishte e ndaluar per emitim publik

kjo me pelqen haa haaa

----------


## martini1984

> Behu nje cik realist, mos fol me fanatizem. Kur permend emra si Scorpions, Metallica, Deep Purple, Led Zeppelin, The Beatles, The Police, Guns N' Roses, The Doors etj. Keto kane bere historin e muzikes, emra si Rammstein jane pjella e ketyre qe permenda me larte, i duhet shum pune dhe kreativitet te arijne keto emra. Scorpions ka dal grupi i shekullit per Best Ballad (Romantic Collection). Me thuaj nje pozicion apo nje titull qe ka Rammstein? 
> 
> Edhe mua me pelqejne jashte mase shum, i kane kenget fantastike, dhe jane plot energji. Po kur behet fjale per eliten, nuk mund ta kapercej kollaje dhe te hedh poshte ato emra qe kane bere revolucion ne muzike.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlPhAmaFtVE
> 
> Ju pershendes te gjithe fansat e Rammstein.


Profesor Peon,nuk shkruajta qe jan me te mire se nga ata qe keni shkruar ju ose Rolling Stones,AC/DC,Pink Floyd,Nirvana etj.
Per mua para Scorpions(ndoshta edhe mund te jete ose eshte total gabim) mendimi im personal.
Sa per Rock Collection e te gjitha kohrave:PINK FLOYD
Pozicion apo titull:nuk e di,di vetem qe 12 milion albume te shitura(nga ana komerziale) di qe ne cdo konzert shiten biletat para kohe,di qe ne chartin Gjerman kane arritur deri ne vendin e 4(Ich will nga album Mutter) por edhe di nga nje tifoz i tyre,qe Rammstein s'ka nevoje per komerz,dhe per cdo album te ri qe bejne ne dyqanin e shitjeve te disqeve shkojne ne vend te pare(kohen se kam matur).
Ne elite per mua jane me kohe(me sy qorrazi ndochta) por vendi qe ju takon nuk e di.Dhe eliten nuk e hedh dot poshte,sepse REVOLUCION kane bere,dhe Rammstein sot me shume se kurre.
Besoj se s'me keqkupton,dhe shendet te uroj :buzeqeshje: 
RAMMSTEIN me shume se kurre,dhe nuk e di sa karrike kam thyer ne shtepi kur degjoj ata sepse kercej si **** ose humbas realitetin :pa dhembe: 
Eshte e vertete apo jo??????
Natyrisht sepse Rammstein eshte :Lulja3:

----------


## alibaba

> nuk po mundem ta shoh videon e as ta ndegjoj kangen
> arsya : Dieses Video ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar.


Më fal se kam harru me dhanë lajmrimin: KJO KËNGË NDALOHET PËR MINORENË NËN 18 VJEÇ.

Edhe një herë kërkoj falje nga të pranishmit.

----------


## epanjohur

rammstein nuk me pelqen fare :S

----------

